# First Time to the Range!.



## VltNolia (Oct 3, 2008)

Today was the day where I went to my first Shooting Range. I went with my wife and we both used the Sig P229 9MM. It was great, I was really nervous at first but when I shot a few rounds, It felt great! We both can't wait to go back and try out a few other guns.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Find out if the range offers a basic handgun class - and take it. That's the best advice I can give you. Do your research here as to make, model, caliber, trigger action etc. then rent a bunch of guns so you can experience the recoil of different calibers and the feel of guns with differing actions (SAO, DA/DA, DAO, Safe Action etc.). Buy the one that feels and shoots the best for you.

Welcome to the shooting arts!!


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

+1 to taking the basic pistol class, best $100 I ever spent!!!


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

No one in my family shoots without a firearms safety course first. + about a million on that. Congrats!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to the world of firearms. Enjoy the journey.


----------

